# Chittum Burl Humidor



## clutch (Mar 12, 2014)

This rare Chittum Burl stump was just completed into a 100 cigar Humidor to store my rare Cubans!

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/ChitumSlab_zps366804df.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/ChittumSlab2_zpsb641565d.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/Garage4_zps1f28c694.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/ChittumSlab3_zps0af4ae29.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## clutch (Mar 12, 2014)

Finished product with Cubans installed! :-) 

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/20140312_165638_resized_zps7d79cfca.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v621/Clutch99/20140312_165524_resized_zpsc2152a84.jpg

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## SENC (Mar 12, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## clutch (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you. I was VERY careful to not waste any of the Burl. I would cry at the waste of turning a bowl out of this rare wood. 

Thin slabs of Chitttum were cut for an outside laminate and solid Mahogany for the interior along with solid Spanish Cedar. I decided to start using my rare burl stumps of this Chittum and a few more projects with my ultra rare Hoduras Rosewood Burl that have been sitting for the last 10 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 12, 2014)

WOW! That is spectacular!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Mar 12, 2014)

Victor, I think you are stressing way too much. That much stress can be very bad for your health - even fatal. I don't do this often, but for some reason I feel a connection to you and want to help you. Why don't I send you my mailing address and you can send me your chittum stumps and, if you insist, your HRB. You can pack your worries in with the wood, and I'll take care of both for you. I'll even pay shipping I'm so worried about you. That's just the kind of guy I am - and you'll find many more like me on WB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 12, 2014)

OK, now I see what all the fuss over chitum burl is about, amazing and unique looking stuff!


----------



## BurlsorBust (Mar 13, 2014)

This is absolutely incredible, one of THE best finished products I have ever seen with a wonderful species of burl. Very nice job.


----------



## clutch (Mar 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the great comments. I love rare woods and Cuban cigars! This special box has Cohiba Esplendidos and Monte Cristo #2's.


----------



## phinds (Mar 13, 2014)

VERY purdy indeed !


----------



## bench1holio (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah.. I guess that chittum burl stuff is o.k.........


----------



## TimR (Mar 14, 2014)

All the superlatives apply here!! Wowzer what a stunning heirloom quality piece!


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 14, 2014)

Amazingly beautiful burl, and fine work on that Humidor.


----------



## Lighthouse (Mar 19, 2014)

Mind=Blown
This is probably one of the most beautiful work pieces I have ever seen. It combines my love for cigars and my love for wood working with amazing and rare woods. You sir are talented.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 20, 2014)

I quit smoking a year ago, I don't miss the ciggs, but the cigars I do miss. I can taste it now........


----------

